# When you give a Pygmy a wooden spool...



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, having a blast.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

OpieDoodle said:


> View attachment 150663
> 
> View attachment 150665
> 
> ...


I put roofing shingles on mine. They love it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks like fun! I have looked and looked for reasonably priced ones here. Those things are crazy expensive round these parts. .


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

What a good idea looks like they love it!


----------

